# *PIC HEAVY* Haven't posted in a while FOTD's ***EXTREMELY PIC HEAVY***



## kuuipo1207 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey everyone!! I swear I didn't fall off the face of the earth. Just went on vacation for a month, then came back and well, kept forgetting to post. But anyhoo, have a few FOTD's to post that I did for my youtube vids. Hope you all like them!!

ALL MAC UNLESS NOTED OTHERWISE

*Gold Mode Look*
Gold Mode pigment
Tan pigment
Mauvement pigment
Whistle e/s
Naked Lunch e/s
Stubborn Brown eye kohl
Diorshow Mascara























*Beauty Marked Look*
Swish e/s
Cranberry e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Shroom e/s
Smolder eye kohl
Diorshow Mascara
















*Smoke Signals Look*
Satin Taupe e/s
Smoke Signals pigment
Naked Lunch e/s
Shroom e/s
Rave power kohl
Diorshow Mascara

















*Silver & Blue*
Electra e/s
Freshwater e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Shroom e/s
Smolder eye kohl
Diorshow mascara






















*Gold & Green Look*
Gold Mode pigment
Emerald Green pigment
Golden Olive pigment
Humid e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Powersurge eye kohl
Forever Green eye kohl
Diorshow Mascara




















*Think Pink*
Flammable paint
Apricot Pink pigment
Fuschia pigment
Accent Red pigment
Shroom e/s
Smolder eye kohl
Diorshow mascara















*NYX Take of "Ocean Eyes"*
NYX Lime Green e/s
NYX Maui e/s
NYX Atlantic e/s
NYX Ocean e/s
NYX Aloha e/s
MAC Smolder eye kohl
Diorshow mascara

























*Purple Smokey Eye*
Family Silver e/s (the lighter half)
Mi' Lady e/s (purple half)
Black Tied e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Smolder eye kohl
Diorshow mascara
























*Silver, Grey and Black smokey eye*
Electra e/s
Silver Ring e/s
Black Tied e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Smolder eye kohl
Diorshow Mascara


































*Thanks for looking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've missed you guys!!!*


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 30, 2007)

EVERY SINGLE look is amazing and fun to look at! Love the locks too chica!


----------



## Jot (Oct 30, 2007)

some beautiful looks. i love your style


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2007)

love them!!!
whats your id on youtube so i can check your tutorials??
thanks!


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 30, 2007)

All your looks are awesome! And I love your technique...love your tutorials on YouTube -- I'm a subscriber


----------



## Margarita (Oct 30, 2007)

You look so beautiful - I love the purple look, it's one of my faves and it looks awesome on you!


----------



## jakluk4 (Oct 30, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liar_lips (Oct 30, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 30, 2007)

Wonderful orchestra of different palettes - golden brown, wine, deep taupe, cool bleu, golden green, mid tone fuschia, ocean reflecting green -bleu, deepest purple, and the coolest silver grey. 

All of them are applied with perfection.

You can wear your hair up as well as down in that face framing fashion. Both styles  are devinely flattering with your beautiful bone structure.


----------



## pichima (Oct 30, 2007)

all of them are gorgeous, so neat and well blended!


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

I am so jealous that you can wear all those colours so well! you look gorgeous


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 30, 2007)

OooooOOoooOOoooo I'VE MISSED YOU!!!!!

As i was scrolling down, i realised i loved each look better than the last, lol!! You are so very talented & beautiful!!

Oh yeah, & your hair... Looks Fan-Freakin-Tastic!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2007)

eek! I want to pounce through the screen and pet your hair.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 30, 2007)

*~*Pretty!!!*~*


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Oct 30, 2007)

well done. I'm loving all of the looks!


----------



## bjorne_again (Oct 30, 2007)

these are all really, really good. you're really pretty, too.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't see the pics


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 30, 2007)

love the looks, my fave is the last one and i reallly reaaaally like your hair, i wish i had that color!


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 30, 2007)

i love how u covered a wide range of colors. all of the looks are beautiful!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 30, 2007)

These are all /so/ pretty...I like the second look and the purpley one toward the bottom the best, though they are all amazing. Your blending is so pretty, and you know just how to work your look. Beautiful!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_love them!!!
whats your id on youtube so i can check your tutorials??
thanks!_

 
It's the same as my username on here.... kuuipo1207.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_All your looks are awesome! And I love your technique...love your tutorials on YouTube -- I'm a subscriber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Thanks for subscribing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Wonderful orchestra of different palettes - golden brown, wine, deep taupe, cool bleu, golden green, mid tone fuschia, ocean reflecting green -bleu, deepest purple, and the coolest silver grey. 

All of them are applied with perfection.

You can wear your hair up as well as down in that face framing fashion. Both styles are devinely flattering with your beautiful bone structure._

 
Thanks!! I usually hate wearing my hair up cause I feel like it makes my face look fat. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_OooooOOoooOOoooo I'VE MISSED YOU!!!!!

As i was scrolling down, i realised i loved each look better than the last, lol!! You are so very talented & beautiful!!

Oh yeah, & your hair... Looks Fan-Freakin-Tastic!!!_

 
Thanks!! I've missed all of you guys too!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_eek! I want to pounce through the screen and pet your hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ROFL!! Well it's up right now, but I'll take it down for you if you really want to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_these are all really, really good. you're really pretty, too._

 
THANKS!!  I really, REALLY *REALLY* love your work, so that really REALLY *REALLY* means a lot!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sookiepyo* 

 
_love the looks, my fave is the last one and i reallly reaaaally like your hair, i wish i had that color!_

 
Thanks!! The last one is my fave too!!  THat's why there's more pics of that one than the others LOL!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 30, 2007)

All of them look awesome, but I absolutely love the Beauty Marked one. Thank you for posting.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 30, 2007)

Giiiiirl, love *ALL* the color combos...great technique!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 30, 2007)

you are SO pretty! all of your looks are gorgeous and your blending is fantastic!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 30, 2007)

Love them all, and your hair looks fab!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 30, 2007)

You look so hot!!!! I love the hair!!!! I used to do mine like that but it would always fade. You look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 30, 2007)

I love your hair!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 30, 2007)

girl i love them ALL. beauty marked, and the smokey ones are my fav, they're gorgeous


----------



## Mangoblute (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG, that´s just WOW!!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 30, 2007)

I love them all!


----------



## Saints (Oct 30, 2007)

All looks are gorgeous, I'm a fan!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 30, 2007)

You look gorgeous in every single look!  I love them all!  I also love what you've done to your hair.  I watch you on Youtube & your videos are great!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing!!! u r SO ridiculously pretty!!!!!


----------



## entipy (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW Wow wow!! ALL of these looks are just stunning. Absolutely STUNNING!! And I luuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee your hair!!!!!!! WEEEEEE!!! It looks awesome!!!

Welcome back!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 30, 2007)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## snowkei (Oct 30, 2007)

AMAAAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!love it


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow. You're back with a bang! I love each and every look, especially the purple smokey eye.


----------



## mandragora (Oct 31, 2007)

Everything is amazing, I can't pick a fave.  Fierce blending skillz, yo!


----------



## jess1cuh (Oct 31, 2007)

pretty!! i like your hair as well, do you retouch it yourself?!


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 31, 2007)

i love every single look! you are a pro!!!


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 31, 2007)

yay! i'm so glad you're posting again!  and ps-i freaking love love love those purple highlights! what color/brand did you use and how did you do it (ie, did you bleach your hair first, etc.?)


----------



## simplykat (Oct 31, 2007)

your eyeshadow application is immaculate! i love every single one of them!


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been keeping up with you a bit on You Tube ~ U R GORGEOUS and I LOVE the looks & tuts you share with us!!!  So glad you graced us with you presence!!!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 29, 2008)

I love all of these looks! I can't pick a favourite. Thanks for posting these pics - I've watched your YT vids so many times to pick up tips (I'm a subscriber too - yay!), but it'll be way easier to practice a look by referring to the stills. lol


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 29, 2008)

wow your blending is amazing! I love all your looks!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 29, 2008)

These are all SO beautiful hun! I've missed seeing you on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I keep checking though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you've been doing ok- and again, GORGEOUS looks- every one of them!


----------



## Saints (Mar 29, 2008)

So many looks! All are beautiful


----------



## macgirl1979 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow honey you are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 29, 2008)

They were all amazing. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_I sing Beatles songs to my son instead of nursery rhymes._

 
_*I sing "Bohemian Rhapsody" with my son...He knows all the words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My son was born in England...maybe I should intro him to The Beatles next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_
*PS I should add that my son is closer to 5 years than he is to 5 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, I can't just pick just one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love them all.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 29, 2008)

*Your looks are amazing!! 
I am going to find you on YouTube & subscribe.*
*I especially LOVE your Beauty Marked look, 
as well as your hair (especially the **purpley hair.)
  You are so pretty!
 Every look flatters you & you've done them to perfection.!*​


----------



## Labonte (Mar 29, 2008)

I love love love your vids on YouTube. I wish I had your skills


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 29, 2008)

I love all the looks! especially the silver and blue!
gorgeous!


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Mar 29, 2008)

I love them all!!


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous looks, I luv luv luv the purple eyes against your hair, Looks awesome


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 29, 2008)

all the looks are stunning on you! I can't even pick a fave!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 30, 2008)

Gorgeous looks!!!!! Love every single one of them.


----------

